# Newbie Lighting Question



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all.

This is going to be my first attempt at a yard display this year. One of the things I am really going to need is lighting, as the closest street lamp is almost totally blocked out on my little spit of land by a tree. I'm going to need a few spots/floods.

Further, I've got a minimal budget, so purchasing a home lighting system at Home Depot is right out, at least this year.

Now, I've read a lot of talk about making your own LED spotlights...but wiring and circuit boards utterly confuse me.

So what kind of options do I have?


----------



## Dark vision (Sep 8, 2008)

*lighting*

walgreens has led lights in different colors they have a clip on them so you can point them in any direction they were $2.99 and they work great. All you need is some batteries.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Dark vision said:


> walgreens has led lights in different colors they have a clip on them so you can point them in any direction they were $2.99 and they work great. All you need is some batteries.


Are these LED spots? I saw LED strings of lights around Christmas for about that price. If you don't mind, please elaborate.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Be thankful the tree blocks the street light. There are some who fight the urge every year to not turn theirs off themselves in a less than legal manner.

Last year I used 2 of those metal clip on work lights and added the regular colored bulbs. My yard isn't that large so it worked really well.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

i have been using these stake lights for years. i have found them at home depot for $5. stake them in the ground and put in an outdoor colored bulb of your choice.

my whole yard was lit by three of these last year.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Ooh, that would be perfect...do they have a particular name or perhaps brand that I need to look for? Or just 'stake lights'?

And they look to be right in the price range too...


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

i picked up another one last night. here is the pic of the package. 

they are located in the electrical dept with the outdoor outlets and lighting.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i know i didn't pose this question but i must say that this information really helped me! thank you!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Many thanks. That's exactly perfect. Exchange the standar bulb for a blue one and I'm set.

Awesome!


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

glad to help.

the price by the way was $4.97 at home depot.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I know you need these now but also look after Christmas. They put some out at Lowes just for Christmas and I pick some up during the after Christmas sale because I knew I was going to be need some and they work great. I paid $2 a pop for them and got 10. They also come with a base where you can screw it to something as well as the lawn stake.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

this article has been helpful to many haunters, well worth the read:
http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm


----------

